# how to builing a indoor shooting range for a BB rifle.



## 4x4cohunt (Jan 26, 2008)

I would like to have a indoor shooting range for a my BB rifle. I only have 23 feet to work with. In the latest field and stream mag it had a how to on build your own indoor range. My BB gun is 220-240 FPS. For the pellet trap is said to use a 18x18x12 box filled with 3 inch layer of magazines and newspaper balls in front of that. I was thinking of using some kind of foam like home insulation foam for packing foam instead of newspaper. what do you think?

Steve :sniper:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I would go with the paper. The foam is much less dense and will not stop projectiles as efficiently as folded newspapers. I have shot my crossman 760 and my Savage .22 with CB shorts in my basement using folded newspapers and magazines. Works great.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

Use news paper then magazines. Check out this it is expensive but sound like it would work well.


----------

